# Garmin 910XT?



## tallpaul (Jan 12, 2004)

Has anyone used the 910XT for mountain biking? I like the idea of a watch instead of a mount on the bike, but I wasn't sure if I was giving up capability. I'm mostly concerned with the reception in the tree cover.
Any thoughts?


----------



## steve-waters (Sep 22, 2009)

I use the 310XT the predecessor to the 910XT you lose nothing when compared to the 500 other than you only get 4 display items rather than the 6 of the Edge 500.


----------



## kendal (Mar 25, 2008)

I ride under heavy tree cover and no loss of signal. But caloric calculator seems to not b accurate. Seems to calculate 300 Cal difference than same ride on my old 310xt.


----------



## tallpaul (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for the feedback guys. I just picked it up with the HR bundled, I'll let you know how it goes. It picked up satellites at my house pretty quick, so hopefully that's a good sign. I haven't even read the manual comletely yet (typical guy), but did notice a map option that did show the standard arrow on the screen. Can i load maps into this thing? that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think it takes maps. I have a 310 XT, and it was great for mtn biking, and nice to be able to easily use it for other outdoor activities as well. I got an edge 800 recently, and other then the touchscreen and bigger display with more fields, don't notice it being any better for cycling then the 310XT is. I would think the 910XT will be even better.


----------



## R74NN (Apr 1, 2012)

FR910XT can't use maps, you can prepare course on your computer, upload it to the watch and then follow, though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ACree said:


> I don't think it takes maps. I have a 310 XT, and it was great for mtn biking, and nice to be able to easily use it for other outdoor activities as well. I got an edge 800 recently, and other then the touchscreen and bigger display with more fields, don't notice it being any better for cycling then the 310XT is. I would think the 910XT will be even better.


maps are where mtb-focused models differentiate themselves. It's why many mountain bikers prefer using handheld models. Fitness features are less important, but maps are.


----------



## hesher (Apr 25, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> maps are where mtb-focused models differentiate themselves. It's why many mountain bikers prefer using handheld models. Fitness features are less important, but maps are.


I'd say Maps are very important but they can be used as a last-resort if you have a course only ability.

In 95% watching the course is sufficient to navigate without much hassle.
The other 5% is in cases where there is a fork in the road and both routes are relatively in the same direction.

If I wanted to get by with only a 910xt (for example) I would make sure I have a paper map and/or a reliable GPS with a map.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hesher said:


> I'd say Maps are very important but they can be used as a last-resort if you have a course only ability.
> 
> In 95% watching the course is sufficient to navigate without much hassle.
> The other 5% is in cases where there is a fork in the road and both routes are relatively in the same direction.
> ...


maps are important on the GPS in some situations where the paper map you have in your hand is not good for navigating with. many park maps fall under this category. maps are also useful on the GPS if you ever free-navigate or explore when riding. A course doesn't help you there.

having a good map is definitely an important primary navigation source, though. I won't argue that. in simple terms, having a basemap on the gps can help you quickly relate your general position on the map pretty quickly by just doing a visual match on features you can see. if you want the additional accuracy, a coordinate readout is very important, and a lot of basic fitness models don't make coordinate readouts easy to find or reach. I know on my Forerunner, it's a bit of a pain to reach the coordinate readout.

maps on the GPS are not a be-all end-all solution for mtb riding, but they give you more options when navigating the backcountry. and options are good.

I will also say this, once I've ridden the trails in an area and mapped them all out (any GPS will do), I can create a transparent basemap of those trails to overlay onto a mapping-capable GPS so I can see how the trail system layout relates to the terrain. If I have this information, and I have no other map that shows the trail system, it becomes my primary navigation source. I have been in these situations before, also. it just depends.


----------

